# odd shoulder pain.. need help



## Gravitysdefiance (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok, I've had this injury going on for awhile now. It comes and goes but never fully heals. I've injured my shoulder benching before and it was pretty straightforward. I knew how I did it, and it was the exact range it was injured in that hurt me until it healed.. this time, it's not that way. It's kinda my delt, and kinda my trap. Sometimes the pain is more localized in one of those two areas more than the other. Both chest and back workouts irratate it. There's was no definite injury. One day a couple of months ago, the pain was just there. I wake up some days and my trap on that side is knotted up where if I look in the mirror that whole side looks drawn up towards my kneck. I've iced it daily, supplemented omega-3s and glutamine, taken time off. It's just not going away


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 15, 2013)

I had some weird issues with my rhomboid area knotting up etc... it put me out of the gym (along with some other stuff that was going on) for about 5 months. Been back training again for about 8 weeks or so.

Solution to my issue was finding a good local ART practitioner... some ART, Deep tissue massage, get a TENS unit on amazon or buy.com for under $50 and use that along with continuing to ice.

Good luck in your recovery.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 15, 2013)

Go to walmart and buy a car buffer. The thing you use to buff the wax on your car. 6 inch disc. Plug it in and have someone use that to massage the area when its tight.  If you have that great obamacare, hit up a physical therapist.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Nov 15, 2013)

I used to be at a gym where one of the guys that work there also work at a rehabilitation clinic and I took for granted how nice it was knowing him. He'd grab your arm or whatever, bend you a few different ways, ask you when it hurt, then tell ya what you need to do..  
I'll give those things a try. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)

get some nandrolone


----------

